# How much should it cost to make a dress shirt fitted?



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a few very nice quality dress shirts, but they are very classic fitting. They are my neck size and sleeve length, but just fit a little big for my slim body. Does anyone know roughly how much it costs make a shirt fitted?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

My tailor charges $16 to take in the body of the shirt, more if you want the sleeve width narrowed as well. I don't bother with the sleeves.

Cruiser


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

Cruiser - Thank you. I would need the body taken in, along with the sleeves made a little slimmer. So should I expect about $30-$40 for both alterations?


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

It totally depends on the going rate for tailors and the particular tailor you are working with. I've had it done (sleeves & body) for $15 a few years back in a different city from where I live now. Where I live now, it could be as much as $50-60 to have it done by a good tailor.

I wouldn't expect tailoring in Chicago to be cheap, but I'm sure some forum members could give recommendations for good tailors in your area.


----------



## Cordovan (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a friend who had it done by an average quality tailor, who he was satisfied with, and it was roughly $15.

cordovan


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Mike Maldonado of www.collarreplacement.com charges $25 IIRC, which includes sleeve as well as body narrowing, but does not include postage both ways. Mike handled some quite oversized shirts for me and did a good job.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

What a question.

I suppose it all depends on where you live and the nature of the adjustments which you require.

You can either have the side seams re-sewn of have darts inserted.
Side seams will usully be slightly more expensive.

How long is a piece of string?


----------

